# The Phirm - Camberley



## TTOBES (Mar 5, 2009)

Very happy with my first visit to The Phirm last month, to give my newly acquired TT a service and a once over. A good team of people who appear to care for repeat business and from my time in the waiting room, this seems to be true.

A bit of an expensive bill but had a bit done, and shall return for further non-urgent work in the future.


----------



## DaddyCool76 (Mar 19, 2018)

Good to know. I live in Bracknell, and my Mk3 is going into Audi Camberley for its 4th birthday service tomorrow, but was planning to start using a good Indy after that.

I suspect the pads might need changing soon, and saw Audi charge a fixed £200 for fronts, and £149 for rears (inc parts/fitting/VAT). Just contacted Autohaus in Wokingham for a quote, imagining they would be a chunk cheaper, and their quote was £200 & £140 respectively...


----------



## TTOBES (Mar 5, 2009)

Just to add to my first post, I took my A6 to The Phirm in Feb/March last year for a service. It was still under three years old but I thought "sod it" I'll skip the dealer network and take it straight here. All good.

I also phoned The Phirm last week to chat to them about my A6's intermittent alarm issue, and was offered the opportunity to pop by for a VCDS plug in next time I'm nearby.

Great business!


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

DaddyCool76 said:


> Good to know. I live in Bracknell, and my Mk3 is going into Audi Camberley for its 4th birthday service tomorrow, but was planning to start using a good Indy after that.
> 
> I suspect the pads might need changing soon, and saw Audi charge a fixed £200 for fronts, and £149 for rears (inc parts/fitting/VAT). Just contacted Autohaus in Wokingham for a quote, imagining they would be a chunk cheaper, and their quote was £200 & £140 respectively...


How did Camberley fair? Im Reading based , just ordered a new 45 Black edition. Looking for a decent dealership in the area. Read previous reviews that Basingstoke are pretty good (or were at the time of the review)


----------

